

Numba - A NumPy aware (LLVM-based) optimizing compiler for Python - vgnet
https://github.com/ContinuumIO/numba

======
Nate75Sanders
These are the guys who left Enthought (<http://www.enthought.com/>) to start
Continuum Analytics:

[http://technicaldiscovery.blogspot.com/2012/01/transition-
to...](http://technicaldiscovery.blogspot.com/2012/01/transition-to-
continuum.html)

<http://continuum.io/>

------
vgnet
An email thread started by the author gives some more information on targets
and characteristics:
<https://groups.google.com/group/numpy/t/ad48cbce6002da9e>

~~~
greenyoda
Note that the author says: "It is proof of concept stage only at this point
(use it only if you are interested in helping develop the code at this
point)."

------
tdicola
I noticed the very first lightning talk here seems to be on Numba and gives a
good general overview: [http://pyvideo.org/video/654/saturday-morning-
lightning-talk...](http://pyvideo.org/video/654/saturday-morning-lightning-
talks)

------
perone
Kudos for forking and working on an alternative version of llvm-py.

------
nivertech
Any relation to continuum.com ?

